# Rigging the election? (artificial quorum)



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

interesting concept, look forward to hearing this one discusses.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Why not give it a try? If it works and can be repeated, you could have a chance to debunk a theory of Seeley's (I appreciate his work very much)!


----------



## S4 basics (Mar 15, 2014)

Not to be rude. While you are doing all that rigging we will have caught several swarms just by providing the box, dark comb, lgo, queen lure, and decent placement. That's all they really want in the end.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

This is interesting, I have often found a swarm lure, while checking, and found 25, 50, 100 bees just hanging out inside. And those boxes often have bees soon. If its a good place, the bees will do it for you.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

S4 basics said:


> Not to be rude. While you are doing all that rigging we will have caught several swarms just by providing the box, dark comb, lgo, queen lure, and decent placement. That's all they really want in the end.


Yes, but you could say the same thing about nearly all of Seeley's research. This is for science!


----------



## john beeman (Feb 28, 2016)

Two questions ;

How long have you been a bee keeper ?

What exactly is you point in your comparing bees to humans ?


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

john beeman said:


> Two questions ;
> 
> How long have you been a bee keeper ?
> 
> What exactly is you point in your comparing bees to humans ?


It'll be two years in May, so obviously I'm an expert!

And I'm not comparing bees to humans at all (though Seeley does, in his final chapter). 

The anthropomorphic metaphor in my title is just that; a metaphor. 

I'm just fascinated by his theory of the quorum in site selection, and wondering if various manipulations could prove, disprove, or refine the theory.


----------



## john beeman (Feb 28, 2016)

Okay. so how does someone manipulate honey bees....By offering them "familiar". Familiar through the avenues of smell, sight, taste, touch, and also suitable size. The bee agenda is survival and reproduction......How do you manipulate humans, the same way. It's actually easier to manipulate humans because humans use the big brain (neocortex) in service to their reptilian brain.......Honey bee "needs" take center stage for survival and reproduction. As do human needs......


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

john beeman said:


> Okay. so how does someone manipulate honey bees....By offering them "familiar". Familiar through the avenues of smell, sight, taste, touch, and also suitable size. The bee agenda is survival and reproduction......How do you manipulate humans, the same way. It's actually easier to manipulate humans because humans use the big brain (neocortex) in service to their reptilian brain.......Honey bee "needs" take center stage for survival and reproduction. As do human needs......


Sure. All of this is true. 

But I'm trying to discuss a very specific part of the swarm decision-making process, which is the "quorum" idea posited by Seeley, and proven to his own satisfaction by several experiments he ran on Appledore Island. Though I find his logic compelling, I still have questions, which is why I'm asking.

Have you read the book? It's a worthwhile read!


----------

